# 330i Sirius Radio Aftermarket Install



## dhodge (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I apologize for the possible simplicity of these questions however, I can't seem to get the answers all in one place. 

I currently have Sirius hooked up through an FM transmitter however, i would like to get an aftermarket head unit with Sirius ready capabilities. Here are my questions....

1. I love using the replay function on my portable. Can I purchase any Sirius ready in-dash unit and use a tuner and adapter that can perform this feature?

2. I plan on doing the install on my own. Will my steering wheel controls still work without any additional parts?

3. Just for confirmation, is it correct to say that all I need for my install is the new head unit, a tuner and a control adapter?

Thanks in advance for any help. This forum has been a great aid in my DIY projects.

Cheers.


----------



## dhodge (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## themacgition (Aug 16, 2008)

I can answer number two-no steering wheel controls will no longer function without an adapter That means more soldering, yay! Not to sure about satellite radio functions.

Hope it helps,
Brandon


----------



## themacgition (Aug 16, 2008)

Just reading through the manual of my stereo you can do the rewind feature from sirius! I guess it depends on what model you have. Things you need are:
1.Head Unit
2.Wire Harness
3.Faceplate for dash
4.Antenna Adapter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I would recommend a 2003 Business CD Upgrade and Sirius Direct. It will be more expensive but you get to keep the OEM appearance(unfortunately I have yet to see a really super clean aftermarket head unit install in an e46) and then you get Sirius with full text display right through the new Business CD 

Let me know if you would be interested in more details, I would be happy to supply you with them.


----------

